# How to agregate FreeBSD to my GRUB



## P15C15 (Jul 15, 2018)

Let's suppose that you've installed GNU/Linux with its GRUB. Now you had a previous installation of FreeBSD, but you can't enter to it. The solution it's simple. Edit 
	
	



```
grub.cfg
```
 and add to it this part:

```
menuentry "FreeBSD" --class freebsd --class bsd --class os {
 insmod ufs2
 insmod bsd
 set root=(hd0,1)
 kfreebsd /boot/kernel/kernel
 kfreebsd_loadenv /boot/device.hints
 set kFreeBSD.vfs.root.mountfrom=ufs:/dev/ada0s1a
 set kFreeBSD.vfs.root.mountfrom.options=rw
 set kFreeBSD.hw.psm.synaptics_support=1
}
```
Now exit and see if it worked.


----------

